# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sfida e Geocentrizmit!!!!!!!!

## Seminarist

Me lejoni qe te hape nje tem te re shokuese, sidomos per ata qe me dy gisht Nietzsche e dy faqe revista shkencore i kane zgjidh te gjitha problemet shkencore me nje garanci foshnjarake.

Se pari dua te theksoj, se qendrimi i krishterimit karshi kesaj pike nuk eshte i prere dhe se ka as per detyre te jete, por megjithate nje grup dijetaresh te krishtere katolik (dhe jo katolik) ende besojne ne Geocentrizmin!!!!!!!!

Pas kesaj sfide te pare, une do te perpiqem te sjell edhe shkrime te tjera.


CAI- ja do ti shkruaje nje cek prej 1000$ te parit qe do te vertetoje se toka rrotullohet rreth Diellit. Nqs humbisni, do tu kerkohet nje donacion bere apostolatit te CAI-se.
Sigurish ne nuk mendojme se ka ndonje qe MUND ta provoje kete gje, prandaj edhe e ofrojme shumen bujare.

Tani; me prove ne kuptojme qe shpjegimet te jene direkte, te vrojtueshme, fizike, netyrore, te perseriteshme dhe te kapshme. S'duam me the te thash, opinione popullore, deshmi "ekspertesh", votime shumicash, bindje personale, "apologji" te Galileos ose ndonje menyre tjeter indirekte te te bindurit qe nuk kualifikohen si prova shkencore.
======================================

disa mund te thone: o po ky ore, budalla fare. gjithkush e di se toka rrotullohet rreth Diellit. Cfare po perpiqet te provoje CAI-ja?
Shume bukur ketu eshte edhe pergjigja e gjate apo e shkurter e kesaj pyetje. Influencon direkte menyren se si ju e shihni Zotin, Shkrimet, Kishen edhe njeriun Modern.

* Ka te beje direkte me kuptimin tuaj per njeriun modern, psai del se eshte gabim ne dy pikat baze te mesimeve qe jane shpallur si fondamentale te njohurise moderne (Evolucioni dhe Heliocentrizmi), dhe kjo te shtyn te mendosh se shume gjera te tjera qe besohen mbi boten jane te dyshueshme dhe falsitete.

Sikurse e dime, njeriu modern e ka perdorur vazhdimisht modekin Kopernik dhe format e tij variante per te dobesuar autoritetin e Shkrimeve edhe ate te Kishes, edhe per ti bere ata pergjegjes per menyren e te jetuarit qe kane zgjedhur.

Vijon.....(sipas kerkesave....edhe mos harroni se Klodi ta ve festen simas kaptines)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## berat96

Me falni per nderhyrjen, por kam vecse nje koment te shkurter...

Shume diskutante, ne vecanti ata qe mohojne ne menyre kategorike ekzistencen e Zotit, i paraqisin disa kerkime shkencore si nje e vertete absolute.  Nje gje te tille as autoret e artikujve nuk e bejne.

Per me teper akuzojne ata qe besojne ne Perendine si te paarsyeshem, te verbuar nga besimi etj.

Do te ishte shume mire qe te kuptohej ndryshimi midis hipotezes, shpjegimeve te mundshme, shpjegimeve te besueshme dhe te vertetes absolute.

Kjo do t'i lejonte diskutantet e ketille qe te shihnin se pohimet e tyre mbi evolucionin apo ceshtje te tjera nuk jane te verteta absolute por disa hipoteza. Per me teper, keto nuk jane te vetmet hipoteza qe gjejne mbeshtetje nga shkencetaret.  Vecanerisht ne vitet e fundit ka shume kerkime shkencore qe per shpjegimin e mjaft fenomeneve natyrore i referohen ekzistences se Perendise.

----------

